# jabbing whilst out.



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

i'm going out to the cinema and a meal this week. was wondering if anyone had any tips on doing jab whilst out. any advice welcome.

thanks all

queenie x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Can you not do it before you go?
I often do mine early if im out.  I did fly last year while i was injecting and took it in a cool bag and done it in the toilet on the plane!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have always done my jabs at the same time every night ( 9pm) thought they had to be done at around the same time. if i did it before going it would be about 4.00/5.00.
i might take it in a cool bag although i don't keep my suprecur in the fridge have always kept it at room temp. but the phamacy have put on it to be kept in fridge once open. ( never did last time)

thanks for the reply jule


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh right now i always keep my suprecur in the fridge once its opened. I dont until ive opened it.  I was told by clinic the suprecur is not so important as the stimms.  I normally do it about 7 and have done it at 9 or 10 when ive forgotten and about 5 if im going out.  If your not keen to leave it take it in a cool bag,mine was in that for many hours cause i took it abroad. Hows it going, how was the 1st jab?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My clinic gave us all a mini cool bag, I have injected (and I don;t my won my friend did them ) in disabled toilets in the pub at work in seminar room, offices etc I think being 1 hour either way was ok

Good Luck
L x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive done my suprecur jabs up to 2hrs late too and also keep the bottle in fridge


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have jabbed in some strange place including a car park and are air field!!

i use to take eveything with me and either take a cooler bag or just take enough for 1 or 2 jabs ( suprecur) this works if you have a spare suprecur bottle of course

if your going out at say 730pm you could do it before and hour and a half won't matter once in a while. also you could bring your jab time down and do it earlier.

also you could ask the cinema and restuarant to put it in the fridge for you, most places will

i tend to try and keep jab time to about 630 but opting for more like 7 730pm next cycle so i will be home from work (i hope)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers, i do jab at 9.00 as i am home from yoga class then. if i take a cooler bag do i need to put an ice pack in the bag to keep suprecur cool. i will have to take drug to work in the morning and can put it in their fridge, then am going to cinema straight from work then for a meal after.

is it ok to leave suprecur in cooler bag in car whilst at cinema and then do jab later at the resturant. or is it best to ask cinema to put in a fridge for me.

i'm a bit of a organised worrier and like to my jabs at approx the same time every night.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would put in a cooler bag without the ice block as it should still stay cool. put it in the boot of your car and do the jab at 9pm 

sorted

it will be fine hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara. will do that .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck

you will get use to jabbing in strange places lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Last time around I did my jabs in a motorway services in the car!  DH and I went to Sheffield on a Saturday and were going to be back late.  I try and do my jabs within about an hour every night.  So I took everything in a cool bag with an ice block in it. You'll be fine Queenie and i think it's good to just get on with what you enjoy doing rather than staying home.
I'll be doing my jab on Friday night at my SIL as we're over there for the evening.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

we had a ice pack in, and also M+S sell some v neat ice pack
L x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry but not sure should i put an ice pack in the cooler bag to keep the suprecur cold.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i personally don't see the point in putting a ice pack in, you don't need to cool in as it will have come out of the fridge so putting it in a cool bag with just keep in at that temp

either way you will be fine hunni


----------

